# TaxIdentification Number (TIN) from UK



## danbreeze (Sep 3, 2019)

Hi,

I have been asked for my TIN number (which is Australian) but the UK version by ANZ bank. Has anyone else had to provide this? I will only be paying tax in Australia not the UK.


----------



## underation (Oct 25, 2018)

danbreeze said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been asked for my TIN number (which is Australian) but the UK version by ANZ bank. Has anyone else had to provide this? I will only be paying tax in Australia not the UK.


Sounds like they may be referring to your NI number? It’s likely needed for Common Reporting Standard certification.


----------



## cirrus (Aug 2, 2014)

danbreeze said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been asked for my TIN number (which is Australian) but the UK version by ANZ bank. Has anyone else had to provide this? I will only be paying tax in Australia not the UK.


HMRC TIN is referred to as the Unique Identifier {NI number as already mentioned}.


----------



## danbreeze (Sep 3, 2019)

thank you guys, I will get that filled in and sent over.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

danbreeze said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been asked for my TIN number (which is Australian) but the UK version by ANZ bank. Has anyone else had to provide this? I will only be paying tax in Australia not the UK.



Yes as above, it's National insurance number, NI number.

I was asked for my TIN from my first lawyer in Spain.
Even on the phone to them they didn't say NI number for the UK and they have a lot of UK clients.


----------

